# the best evee evolution to chose for heartgold and soulsilver



## bultmus (Mar 16, 2010)

well i am thinking Umbreon and espeon will be good!


----------



## Porygonal (Mar 16, 2010)

Hmm,I dunno,I like Vaporeon because he has the highest hp of them all and a high special att and I love his call,lol.But why not just choose your fave type?


----------



## kirby145 (Mar 16, 2010)

Umbreon looks the coolest, Jolteon would be my second pick as a good electric type for a lineup.


----------



## Porygonal (Mar 16, 2010)

The bad thing is that none of them learns a move of their type til lv36... Unless you can manage to get an Eevee thats lvl is less than 15.I remember when I got evolved mine to Leafeon and I kinda didn't like using him because he didn't know any grass moves.Or maybe you aren't concerned about that,just thought I might let you know that though.


----------



## Bo Abobo (Mar 16, 2010)

I think vaporeon is best in looks and strength, umbreon is second if only for the looks. Don't care much for the other evolutions though.


----------



## DrOctapu (Mar 16, 2010)

http://www.rarityguide.com/articles/articl...evee/Page1.html


----------



## Porygonal (Mar 16, 2010)

Glaceon=hp65  att60  def110  sp att130  sp def95  speed65

Jolteon=hp65  att65  def60  sp att110  sp def95  speed130

Flareon=hp65  att130  def60  sp att95  sp def110  speed65

Espeon=hp65  att65  def60 sp att130  sp def95  speed110

Umbreon=hp95  att65  def110  sp def130  speed65

Leafeon=hp65  att110  def130  sp att60  sp def65  speed95

Vaporeon= hp130  att65  def60  sp att110  sp  def95  speed65


----------



## Kaiyos (Mar 16, 2010)

Even tho i love Umbreon and Espeon, i chose Jolteon just cause it's so badass...i remember having one in Pokemon Red and powering through Gary's squirtle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . Plus i trained one in Pokemon Platinum that outraced even my Max Speed EV'd Jolly garchomp


----------



## Mei-o (Mar 16, 2010)

Breed=get em all!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 16, 2010)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Breed=get em all!


This.

I'd get a Umbreon or Espeon, because Glaceon and Leafeon are weak, and Flareon, Jolteon and Vaporeon just don't look good enough


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 16, 2010)

Glaceon looks great! Better then the rest of the eveelutions in my opinion.

I'd get an Umbreon, though.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Mar 16, 2010)

Jolteon is by far my favorite Eevee evolution, it has really high special attack, and is damn quick! Used it on one of my FireRed playthroughs and just dominated the E4 with it.


----------



## dinofan01 (Mar 16, 2010)

Vaporean for me. He holds significance to me. He was my first holographic card!!! Thats right, I started the TCG before the actual games.


----------



## Porygonal (Mar 16, 2010)

Umbreon and Espeon don't even look that great... They don't look very detailed =/ Vaporeon and Leafeon look better,plus,Leafeon isn't weak his attack attribute is his 2nd highest stat(like I listed above)but I dunno bout Glaceon,I never used him,I don't even know why they thought of adding him into the Eevee evolution chain since Vaporeon can use ice attacks as well...The bad thing is that they don't even learn the skills of their type til lv36 or that doesn't really matter if you have the right tms but it can be annoying if you don't have the right ones for them.I also thought there was an evolution called ''Bouldereon'' looks kinda dumb to me though.But it all depends on what you want and the one you like the look of.Jolteon is fast but can die easily and thats not a risk I'd be willing to take... Even though he does look cool,dunno bout Flareon didn't use him.


----------



## Porygonal (Mar 16, 2010)

It would be cool if there were a dragon-type Eevee evolution... They should've had that instead of Glaceon...


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 16, 2010)

I like Espeon because it looks the coolest to me.


----------



## Porygonal (Mar 16, 2010)

...Espeon just looks like a cat,lol.How is that so much cooler than the others? o.O


----------



## ZeWarrior (Mar 16, 2010)

Porygonal said:
			
		

> Jolteon is fast but can die easily and thats not a risk I'd be willing to take... Even though he does look cool,dunno bout Flareon didn't use him.



When you have a ridiculously high Sp. Attack and Speed, the first shot is all it takes.


----------



## Porygonal (Mar 16, 2010)

lol Maybe so,but you better hope and pray that it kills your enemy or you get a critical and kill the enemy.I dunno,it's been a long time since I've used him... But he just seems very risky to me.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Mar 16, 2010)

Porygonal said:
			
		

> lol Maybe so,but you better hope and pray that it kills your enemy or you get a critical and kill the enemy.I dunno,it's been a long time since I've used him... But he just seems very risky to me.



I'm not talking about using him for competitive play, just for in-game use. Although I do think he would do fine playing competitively.


----------



## Porygonal (Mar 16, 2010)

Well,whatever floats ur boat,lol.But I still recommend Vaporeon.


----------



## tehaznsage (Mar 16, 2010)

I would always go with vaporeon. He/She is always a good HM whore for Surf and he comes with the highest amount of HP of the Evolutions. Also he has a considerably good amount of Special Attack and decent Defense. Go with him.


----------



## Porygonal (Mar 16, 2010)

...Hm whore...?wtf o.O


----------



## Kaiyos (Mar 17, 2010)

Porygonal said:
			
		

> It would be cool if there were a dragon-type Eevee evolution... They should've had that instead of Glaceon...



DRAGON TYPE EEVEE? Rofl that would be insanely epic...as long as it had mega speed and decent sp.attack.....if it was like all def/ sp.def and no att./sp.attack it would kinda fail to be honest....unless someone wanted to use it as a wall that is XD....Although now that i think of it i would probably end up ditching it for a garchomp anyway....that thing IS overused but its SUCH a beast haha xP


----------



## Prime_Zero (Mar 17, 2010)

I say got to the daycare.. also  kinda creepy pokemon would be getting it on there, pedo pokemon? And breed more evee's and fill your team with different types of evee evolution.


----------



## Porygonal (Mar 17, 2010)

...Yeah but atleast all of Eevee evolutions look decent and a Dragon-type Eevee evo would look good,unlike Garchomp... He may be powerful but he's an ugly piece of crap,lol.


----------



## XXNatus (Mar 17, 2010)

I like Espeon, I think all the little details, like the split tail, make him look awesome, plus he's a pretty reliable psychic type.


----------



## bultmus (Mar 17, 2010)

Kaiyos said:
			
		

> Porygonal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya for sure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 if there was a dragon type evee i would have taken him.
i kinda think that the next evee typ will be flying evee and dragon evee


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 17, 2010)

Umbreon. Umbreon has always been my favorite evolution.


----------



## Searinox (Mar 17, 2010)

Stats-wise Umbreon has excellent defenses and a lot of HP.


----------



## Porobu (Mar 20, 2010)

Espeon


----------

